# Did I waste 20 dollars???



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Went to an auction yesterday and found this. I think it will make a certain 14 y/o a nice Xmas present. 



















Will it not, Jynxt????


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

WOW!
Looks exactly like mine.
Look the number up on the internet and find out how old it is.

That one is in better condition than mine.

Awesome find!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If that runs - you got a real deal!

If it doesn't run, the cabinet is wonderful and the machine will probably run with some servicing.

It's really great, and if she's at all into sewing - she's going to be TRILLED.

MERRY CHRISTMAS! Santa-Mom


Angie


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

wow, that looks like it is in excellent condition! Got a belt for it?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

yes... yes I'm afraid you did.

But as a wonderfully helpful homesteading friend, I'll gladly take it off of your hands and I'll even pay you $25 for your troubles.. plus shipping!!!

gee.... aren't I nice? lol
Great Find!


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow!
You got a great deal!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes, it works... I will be putting a belt on it, and I am thinking of putting a black motor and light on it so it can be used either way. I just retired from a 35 year career in sewing machines, so I think I will be able to service it before giving it to her...


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh wow..I learned to sew on a machine like that at my grandparents! What wonderful memories you brought back =)


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

my great grandmother had a machine exactly like that. I would've loved to had it but it wasn't to be. If you ever find another one at a deal like that would you please remember me? I'd gladly make the drive up there for that!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I bought one like that, (the cabnit is identical but machine is black without the fancy decals) I paid 75 for mine. I say you got a deal.

Mine came with a motor and light, but I took it off and bought a belt and use it the old fashioned way. But I have a comercial machine I use for most my sewing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! that is beautiful!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

That is beautiful. Yes, you got a great deal. My hubby bought me one that the treadle is broken and paid $35.00 for it because the cabinet is so pretty. 

sgg-Jan


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

At $20.oo I'd say you STOLE it!

Around here people pay at least $100 plus for one whether it works or not!
They are looking more for the "nostalgia" and could care less if the machine actually works.

I felt really fortunate when I got one last year at auction for $85.oo.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I learned to sew on one like this. Very same cabinet too. Brings back memories.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my goodness!!!!! That is beautiful and she is gonna go jump over the moon crazy when she sees it! How wonderful of you to see something so special and think of my girl, and how in the world did you know she goes crazy over such old fashioned things?!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice find. You didn't waste a cent dear.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm with Dana, you made a terrible deal. And I'll raise her $25.00 by $5.00 plus shipping. LOL There's one like it, but nearly as good of condition at the second hand store in town. They want $100.00 for it.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, I picked up the treadle belt today. I have been sewing on it. It has a beautiful stitch and the stitch regulator works fine.

I also bought the motor and control, but had to order the light. When I finish, it can be ran with the treadle, or with the electric motor, just by changing belts.
It will also have the light when the treadle or motor is being used.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Outstanding!!


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> What a wonderful find! The 14 year old will love it....but if she doesn't I'll take it off your hands! LOL
> 
> Rose


I'm gonna cry :Bawling: How about gifting it thisaway?  

That's beautiful!!! :goodjob:


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Ruby_Jane, if she turns it down, I'll send it your way.  

From Jynxt's post above, tho, you probably shouldn't hold your breath. :shrug:


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Looks like a Singer Red Eye and at $20 you got one heck of deal!!! I bought one a couple of years ago for almost $300! So what are you going to name her? I have 3 treadles, Zudi Bell (after my great, great grandma), Jaime (the man I bought her from was named James) and my red eye is named Mary K, after the lady I bought her from. 
Karen in Indiana


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I think it is beautiful working or not... and it works WOW.... if I cry harder than Ruby jane can I be next in line...lol


----------

